
The Puzzle of a Lifetime - pcestrada
https://kotaku.com/the-puzzle-of-a-lifetime-1821235999
======
joveian
“The fact that Annapurna could bring a dedicated marketing budget felt
important.”

This article sounds like a result of that marketing, although it does sound
like an interesting game. The best part is the mention of inbflat.net that I
hadn't heard of before and is awsome.

~~~
jonnydubowsky
This is an inspiring piece of modern art. Btw, www.inbflat.net is the work of
[http://www.darrensolomon.com](http://www.darrensolomon.com) who has made a
number of really cool projects that melt your mind a bit.

------
psyc
I played through this last night and it was interesting, surprising, weird,
and very artistically and technically competent. I think it's the most
interesting game I've seen this year, and I play a lot of games. The only
thing that was slightly disappointing was that it's short, which I mitigated
by playing it through twice.

~~~
sytelus
The piece was too long. Could you please TLDR; where one can play this game?

~~~
elliotec
Steam.

~~~
p49k
Also iOS and Nintendo Switch.

~~~
sytelus
Thanks. Just played it... It does look artistic but there are too many missing
playable elements. Things only interact in certain way and exploration
involves only few free actions. I guess I'm too spoiled by games like Monument
Valley to appreciate it.

------
drdrey
> He’d saved up a bunch of money before leaving his job, and figured he’d have
> the game out by the end of 2013. Two years later, he had spent all his
> money, and Gorogoa wasn’t finished.

That's the dream, followed by the nightmare

------
geordee
Marketing or not, I got the game and played in one sitting. Initially I did
not realize how it was getting solved. Soon the creator’s puzzle techniques
started becoming evident (repetitive) and then it was enjoyable. Became easier
though.

------
candeira
I played the demo some 3 years ago, maybe 4, and loved it. I can barely wait
to get it (but I will, I'm gifting it to my wife for Christmas).

------
dantheman
This is a fantastic and inspiring game. It's short but worth it, very unique.
It's a masterpiece of it's game mechanic.

------
RandomInteger4
I love the idea behind this game. It's like a point and click puzzler with
less random clicking guesswork.

------
jack9
I think this is just a game advertisment.

~~~
fragsworth
Maybe it's somewhat promotional, but there's a meaningful and interesting
story here.

What do you want? For-profit stuff can never show up on Hacker News?

~~~
Tracist
Of course not. But it's extremely clear to me that the primary focus of the
article is promoting the game, and the story is secondary.

After having seen a lot of these articles, it becomes easier to distinguish
the real story ones from the "ad" ones. And thats why they do it, its
effective, so many people can't tell its a paid advert.

~~~
jblow
It’s positive coverage, but that doesn’t mean it’s paid. When game journalists
like things, they write positively about them.

